# Installing Tach for those not factory equipped



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

I made a similar setup to make the factory tach in my MR2 work again.

Gotta say though from your pic, 7500 RPM for an ADC 9" is WAAAAY over redline (5K) unless it's been balanced and had its comm reinforced. 

Danger will robinson!


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Haha, no that was before it was wired up. They call it floating I think and it returns to zero when energized. However I've read where someone said the motor was good to 8000 but I can't imagine trying to get it that high as it won't have any torque.


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Cool thread, doing something similar. I know I'm reviving an old thread; I need to know if I need a NC or NO sensor?

Thanks


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a PNP. Don't think it matters really, either will work I believe.


----------



## wsv3424 (Apr 3, 2011)

did you happen to do a bed tilt to expose your packs for service?if you dont mind my inquiring which brand and what length did you end up using ? do you have a standard bolt hole location on the s-10 or did you do a new attachment point on the frame ? thanks very much !
in process doing this on my 97 nissan pickup 144vdc200ah system ,warp9 ,curtis controller ,quick charger but cant lift the bed by myself.
thought about a set of pulleys and a winch motor but since seeing tilt beds it much better/easier . appreciate it, will


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

wsv3424 said:


> did you happen to do a bed tilt to expose your packs for service?if you dont mind my inquiring which brand and what length did you end up using ? do you have a standard bolt hole location on the s-10 or did you do a new attachment point on the frame ? thanks very much !
> in process doing this on my 97 nissan pickup 144vdc200ah system ,warp9 ,curtis controller ,quick charger but cant lift the bed by myself.
> thought about a set of pulleys and a winch motor but since seeing tilt beds it much better/easier . appreciate it, will


Not sure what you're asking in some of that but I did a tilt bed when it was lead batteries. When converted to Lithium, I cut a hole in the bed while removed to fit around a single rack to hold all the new batteries. I then built an aluminum frame to house them with a top on hinges to raise and do maintenance. The bed is now fastened down again. I did that because a tilt bed would hit the bumper so I couldn't use the bumper and I wanted my bumper installed.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

See my two threads linked at the bottom of my posts. The top one I think lists brand and part numbers for the struts I used to hold it up while it was up and has photos of that build.


----------



## wsv3424 (Apr 3, 2011)

ok,but the place you reference doesnt have long 130 lb. gas lifts ,only show 3 and they7 are small diam or super short. maybe will have to email about it . thanx again


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I think the final set I ordered from Car Quest. May have been used on Corvette hoods or such but don't recall the part numbers. Did you check EValbum? It may be on there too. http://evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1860


----------



## wsv3424 (Apr 3, 2011)

still looking, hard to locate some strong heavy duty ones so far.keep looking. thanx again,
will


----------

